# Random, unexpected recovery?



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

My logic might seem a bit stupid and risky, I don't recommend this to anyone, but it's what I tried and it's apparently worked and I feel almost 90% back to normal overnight after months of being DPDR'd.

You see, my state was weed induced, and it happened from a panic attack/bad trip I had on weed. I figured that if weed caused it, and the state was triggered while I was on weed, then I must go back to the state I was (be high again) and fix my anxiety _while_ I'm high! First 2 times I toked up in an attempt to face my fears and battle this shit were pretty hard and I felt I was on the verge of having a bad trip again, but I resisted. Yesterday was my third attempt. I started off a bit paranoid but slowly mentally battled my way through until I got rid of the anxiety (while I was high). Damn did it feel good to have a "normal, enjoyable" high again instead of a bad trip. While I was high, I forced myself to do the following things:
- Watch a movie without thinking about the DPDR (or thinking about it as little as possible).
- Enjoying the simplest things I hadn't enjoyed in a long time because of DPDR.
- Force myself to feel love and human connection with my family, because while I was DPDR'd I couldn't feel these connections.

It felt so good I actually shed a tear







! Might sound corny and gay haha, but it's what happened.

Once again, I *do not* recommend this to anyone who has cannabis induced DPDR, it's a risky experiment I took, but my logic of "I got into this while high, so I'll get out of this while high" just made me do it. Seems interesting, I'd like to hear opinions or people who have tried it?? It's morning now and I feel 90% back, I still think about the DPDR and "check-in", but I don't feel it anymore, and I don't feel the anxiety anymore either. Lets see how long my feeling of _back to life_ lasts, I hope I'm back for good now haha.

*Please don't try this because I did it. Please don't hold me responsible if you get high and your DPDR gets worse, I warned you! I just tried it because I'm stupid, and I got LUCKY!*


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a face-your-fears kind of thang. I kind of had that. Mine came from LSD, so I decided I'd trip-sit some friends who were taking the drug. Watching them go wild and have profound experiences from a sober state really helped put things in perspective. I tend to think that _drug-induced_ DP usually involves some sort of anxiety-causing thought that carries over from the drug state and needs to be resolved. That's not the only side of the story and isn't always the case, but resolving the problems at the root of the DP usually seem to help, at least from what I've heard from others. This doesn't necessarily mean getting high again--that can, in fact, be very dangerous, as Nugget pointed out--but there are other ways of getting at the issues, like the way I did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

This is exactly what I first thought, when my DP was weed induced 6 and 1/2 years ago. I continued smoking weed to face DP for 2 years after getting DP overnight from pot. Every time I smoked weed after getting DP my DP would get 100 times worse while high. I continued smoking to feel the pain (it's something right?) of the bad trips and delusions/hallucinations. Now I take meds for hallucinations/delusions and have been sober from all drugs including alcohol for over 3 years.

Though I really hope this worked for you, Nugget, but I don't recommend it to anyone, either.


----------



## weedDPeedMe (Dec 12, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is exactly what I first thought, when my DP was weed induced 6 and 1/2 years ago. I continued smoking weed to face DP for 2 years after getting DP overnight from pot. Every time I smoked weed after getting DP my DP would get 100 times worse while high. I continued smoking to feel the pain (it's something right?) of the bad trips and delusions/hallucinations. Now I take meds for hallucinations/delusions and have been sober from all drugs including alcohol for over 3 years.
> 
> Though I really hope this worked for you, Nugget, but I don't recommend it to anyone, either.


These are the negative posts in the recovery section that scares the shit out of most people who read this website. I think we should open up a section of the forums called Pandora's box like Grass City does.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still better. It wasn't my imagination going crazy because I got high haha. Wow this is such a relief. I still get relapses during the day, but they last from 1 - 3 seconds, and I can deal with that







considering I was DPd 15 hours or more everyday before that.

- Keep yourselves busy! Get a hobby.. or two, or three!
- Don't try to "not think about DP", just try to think positive thoughts and the "not trying to think about DP" will come naturally with positive thoughts.
- Hangout with friends who talk a lot and like to laugh, sing, and dance.

If you think positively and don't lose hope, I'm 100% sure you guys will get out of this. It's just a thought habit with extra-creative imaginations we're dealing with here.
Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, whatever worked for ya! Mine was also weed induced, but I don't think I'll be trying this unless all else fails. Good luck on the road to recovery my friend!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

weedDPeedMe said:


> These are the negative posts in the recovery section that scares the shit out of most people who read this website. I think we should open up a section of the forums called Pandora's box like Grass City does.


It's negative because my experience was negative.


----------

